# park to drive delay



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

i got a 08 f350 diesel and when i go from park to drive its like a 5 second delay and then it jerks into gear. But when i go from park to reverse its fine. just wanted to know if anyone else had this problem before. thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's electronics for you.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

yes i hate electronics


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

id take it to a trannie shop pretty quickly.. could avert a serious problem


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

it went to the ford dealership and they did a tranny flush and that did nothin so they told me to drive it for like 200 miles then bring it back to them so i can spend so more ******** amount of money


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like a diesel shop I've used...We don't have the time to conduct a proper diagnosis, but we have plenty of time to keep throwing parts at it until something sticks...or until it does something more breaks...then we'll have a better idea. My last time w/ them after replacing almost every engine sensor, they eventually discovered the engine harness had melted & took out the CFM.

I now use a good private electronics specialist, who will usually identify the problem within an hour or less. In fact, I later learned that the dealers take their problem child's to them when they can't figure it out. When I questioned the mechanic as to why that was...He said I'll put it as politely as I can "Dealer mechanics are basically parts changers, we on the other hand are specialists". He also told me...had I brought my truck to them for the harness issue, they would have rebuilt the harness & routed it in a better way so the problem never happens again. It also would have been done in 3-4 days, instead of the 3.5 weeks it took the other guys.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm no expert, but it sounds like you might need the bands adjusted... take it to a tranny shop, forget the dealer.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Find a good tranny shop and loose the dealer.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Unhook the battery so the truck is getting no power for a few minutes and then try it out. resets the computer.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

went back to the dealer today and they say i need a new tranny and they wont cover it cuz it has never been serviced so make sure u service ur tannys guys


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Forget the dealer. Get a second opinion at a tranny shop.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cat10;1566495 said:


> went back to the dealer today and they say i need a new tranny and they wont cover it cuz it has never been serviced so make sure u service ur tannys guys


Back the bus up here. How many miles,still under warranty?


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

ya i know its going to a tranny shop saturday


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

i have a 5year 100000 powertrain warranty and its only got 81k on the tuck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tell them to fix it or you'll be on the horn to Ford.

What service is recommend from 0 to 81k on it?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

They have to cover it. If you have it from new the dealer was to tell you when it needed to be serviced.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

i havent had it new from the dealer im the 3rd owner never been serviced by the dealer


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

wait a min - 2008 correct? I thought ford says not a serviceable part anymore. Reason why no trans dipstick is under hood? my 08 expedition 5.4 dont have one and local ford dealer says not serviceable, change out when bad.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait hold on. It doesn't have a dipstick for the trans? As in you cannot change the fluid? Thats dumber then hell.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

beanz27;1566898 said:


> Wait hold on. It doesn't have a dipstick for the trans? As in you cannot change the fluid? Thats dumber then hell.


My Caravan is the same way ,no dipstick.Needs to be checked at the dealer. I'm sure you can buy one.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

beanz27;1566898 said:


> Wait hold on. It doesn't have a dipstick for the trans? As in you cannot change the fluid? Thats dumber then hell.


Just when you thought engineers couldn't get any dumber.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

beanz27;1566898 said:


> Wait hold on. It doesn't have a dipstick for the trans? As in you cannot change the fluid? Thats dumber then hell.


My wife's 2000 Isuzu Rodeo doesn't have a dipstick for its GM 4L30E. Reports on Isuzu forums and in service manuals say that you check it by laying under it while it's running and fully warmed up, pulling the fill plug (which looks like a drain plug, facing down from the pan, just a couple inches higher than the actual drain plug), and seeing if ATF dribbles out. It had a leak for a while and I had to check it and pump more ATF *up* into it that way. What a pain in the ass!

Then, a year after all that fiasco was cleared up and it wasn't leaking anymore, I was working on the brakes and noticed a little reservoir right in front of the brake master cylinder reservoir...looks just like the brake reservoir but it's for the transmission. I wonder how many Isuzu owners accidentally put brake fluid in their transmission with that thing.









Dipstickless is not the same as non-serviceable, but either way, the non-serviceable automatic is getting more common. People don't service them either way...they'll change engine oil 2 or 3 times as often as necessary and neglect the transmission until the car goes to the junkyard with a failed transmission and a good engine.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

thats dumb as hell but i have a dipstick in my 08 6.4l


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Find an amsoil dealer give him a few bucks and have him give you a receipt for tranny supplies with a date on it. Then you can say it was serviced. How many miles were on it when you bought it.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

there is a dipstick, and i believe there should be a tranny flush at 60k. i think


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I figured there's a lot of guessing in here but nobody has actually cited the manual. So, I looked it up. For normal service (including _occasional_ use in "Special Operating Conditions"), TorqShift transmissions need service every 30,000 miles and other 2008 Ford automatics *don't* need service until 150,000.

"Special Operating Conditions" are defined as:

Towing a trailer or carrying heavy loads
Extensive idling and/or driving at low speeds for long distances
Driving in dusty conditions
Off-road operation
Use of E85 fuel 50% of the time or greater (flex fuel vehicles only)
All of them (except E85) specify 30,000 miles for transmission service (except for TorqShift, 6R60, and 6R75 -- though it's a little funny to except TorqShift when its normal schedule is the same already anyway).

While "plowing snow" is not explicitly listed, it matches those conditions in spirit, and even technically when you consider that a plow is a heavy load, plowing is done at low speeds, and is done off-road.

It says you're subject to those conditions if you "*primarily*" operate under them, and not subject to them if you "*occasionally*" operate that way. If you (and the previous owners) are just plowing your own driveway I'd say that would be "occasionally", but if you're doing it for pay then I'd say that puts you squarely into "primarily".

Considering the vehicle's history I'd say it hasn't been serviced according to schedule and it wouldn't be reasonable to expect Ford to pay for it. Sounds like you're stuck with it.


----------

